# TEE & DC Cardioversion



## rparikh (Mar 6, 2012)

I am not sure if I am using the correct codes.
 Our Dr. did  TEE & DC Cardioversion at the hospital. These are the code I am using 93312-26, 93320-26, 93325-26 and 92960???


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 7, 2012)

That's how I code it, provided all components for 93320-26 and 93325-26 are documented.


----------

